# My first horse show ribbons!!!



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Was going to post this last night, but my whole body was aching. I
got my first horse show ribbons from playday eventing last night! 
I'm so happy, I also evented on my new horse "Chava," and she did
a wonderful job.

I received a 5th place ribbon for speed race...31 or so 
seconds, definately not the best, but better than nothing! 

Also....1st place in western pleasure! They ran out of first 
place ribbons though so I have to get mine next week.


So Yay for me and Chava!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww congrats to both of youuu! That's great!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

YAY congratz!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Congrats!!

Whatcha going to do with your ribbons?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Whatcha going to do with your ribbons?


Prolly start hanging them up on the wall somewhere!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah chava! How do you pronounce that?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> yeah chava! How do you pronounce that?


Thanks! Pronounced [Cha-vuh]


----------

